# Fork options for my Compact



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

The fork on my Compact is now about 5 years old and I am thinking I will retire her,
It is a 59cm and the recommended rake for the replacement is 40mm.
From my brief look, I can see that Moots and Enve both make forks in this rake.
Who else?
I am in Australia and have emailed Moots about getting one of their forks but they have come back with shipping costs of $180 - $200 via UPS.
I cannot imagine that this is correct and have never spent even $100 to get a fork shipped to me (even MTB forks). I have asked them to look at prices via USPS as I am sure this will be cheaper.

But, if not, who else makes 40mm rake forks these days?


----------



## tigoat (Jun 6, 2006)

No many choices! Regardless of the recommendation, I would think the change in geometry by using a longer offset like a 43 mm is insignificant. Do a trig cal and I bet that the change of HTA is very small. Various tire profiles and tire pressures will have a bigger impact of the geometry than a small change in offset.


----------



## wgp (Oct 4, 2005)

My own advice is to replace the fork with the EXACT rake per Moots' specs. I have a 59cm Vamoots that I just replaced the fork on last summer, and was easily able to get an Edge 2.0 in a 40mm rake. Everything that I've ever read/heard suggests following the builders' recs/specs. My .02 cents


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

Problem solved.
Shipping cost via USPS was under $50US.
Fork ordered and shipped today.
Hopefully in my hands within a week or so.
Pics soon after.


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

OK, it arrived yesterday and I raced on it this morning.
Very happy with Moots service to get it here within a week and the fork colour matches extremely well with the ti frame.
I definitely do not see any loss by moving to this from my previous Reynolds.

Here she is in race kit.


----------



## pgsky (Feb 7, 2010)

The fork and the bike look great! Love the Madfiber wheels. :thumbsup:



FTR said:


> OK, it arrived yesterday and I raced on it this morning.
> Very happy with Moots service to get it here within a week and the fork colour matches extremely well with the ti frame.
> I definitely do not see any loss by moving to this from my previous Reynolds.
> 
> Here she is in race kit.


----------



## Faapaa (May 19, 2008)

Does anyone know what A-C length the recommended rake is based upon?


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

370mm according to my Google search.
Same as my previous Reynolds fork.


----------



## maximus2 (Jul 8, 2008)

FTR - 
I've also got a Moots Compact (2003) with a Reynolds fork (Ouzo Pro). 

I've always found the handling a bit light / quick / flicky at speed. Would this new Moots fork help quieten things down based on your experience?


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

I dont feel any difference at all.
This is to be expected though as the axle to crown and offset measurements are the same on both (370mm and 40mm respectively)


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

I put a Moots fork on my 59cm 11 year old VaMoots replacing an Ouzo Pro. I posted pictures in the forum. Moots forks are made by Enve, Moots will tell you what rake you need for a given frame size if you email them, and the Moots fork is a little stiffer and a little more precisely steering than the Reynolds was.


----------



## Faapaa (May 19, 2008)

Are the moots fork ac length 370mm?, reynolds ouzo pro is 372mm and edge/enve forks is 367mm. Not sure what effect some few mm +\- on ac length will have on HTA, but I thought one should have longer rake as the angle gets slacker or shorter rake/steeper angle if the goal is to keep trail constant.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

When bought my Moots some time ago the recommended fork was the Ouzo Pro. My new Moots fork, put on the same bike is made by Enve for Moots.

Moots » MOOTS ROAD FORK

I don't know the answer to your question but if you send Moots an e-mail they will probably give you an answer.

[email protected]


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

My Google search showed tbem both to be 370mm.
Also are they made by Enve or just in the same factofy as Enve?


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

My understanding is made by Enve to Moots specifications.


----------

